# 2014 South Platte River Cleanup



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

The 2014 South Platte River Cleanup is ON!

More details to follow:
Events

It is going to be a little more toned down this year compared to years past. There are various construction projects that are blocking park and river access, but we do have a confirmed route. After party gathering at Denver Beer Company.

Saturday, April 26th

Sponsored by Down River Equipment, Confluence Kayaks, The Greenway Foundation & Denver Parks

Registration: Saturday 9:30-10 at Union Chutes Put In

Put-On / Start: 10:00

Take Out: Grant-Frontier Park

After Party: Denver Beer Company, 1695 Platte St., 2:00 - ???

- Float, paddle, bike or walk. Bring your family, friends and a smile.

- Boaters should bring their own equipment. There will not be any river equipment provided.

- Participants should plan to provide their own shuttles. It's recommended to carpool with others; parking at Grant-Frontier is limited. 

-The route is approximately 4 miles of the South Platte river and bike path from Union Chutes to Grant-Frontier park.


----------



## merritrd (Feb 1, 2010)

*Clean up*

Has the Army Corp given you any idea of the flows anticipated?


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Updated info for the South Platte Cleanup:

Events

South Platte River Clean Up

Saturday, April 26th

Sponsored by Down River Equipment, Confluence Kayaks, The Greenway Foundation & Denver Parks

Registration: Saturday 9:30-10 at Union Chutes Put In

Put-On / Start: 10:00

Take Out: Confluence Park

After Party: Brew on Broadway, 3445 S. Broadway, Englewood 3:00 - ??? *$1 off drinks for everyone who participated in the cleanup!!!

- Float, paddle, bike or walk. Bring your family, friends and a smile.

- Boaters should bring their own equipment. There will not be any river equipment provided.

- Participants should plan to provide their own shuttles. It's recommended to carpool with others; parking at Confluence Park and Grant-Frontier Park is limited. 

- The route is approximately 8 miles of the South Platte river and bike path from Union Chutes to Confluence Park with an optional put-in/take-out at Grant-Frontier park.

- We will provide trash bags and grabbers as well as assign each group a section of the river to work on at registration


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

merritrd said:


> Has the Army Corp given you any idea of the flows anticipated?


We are anticipating at least 200 cfs, but have not been given any guarantees.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow, a whole whopping 200 CFS? They're so generous.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice to see DRE helping their local river! 



mvhyde said:


> Wow, a whole whopping 200 CFS? They're so generous.


Its easy to be generous with other peoples things. I hope your lawns and dirty cars enjoy it. Cheers from the western slope


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

It appears the "Flows" link from the Mountainbuzz homepage is not reading the South Platte Gauge correctly. There is around 250 CFS currently:
USGS Current Conditions for USGS 06710247 SOUTH PLATTE RIVER BELOW UNION AVE, AT ENGLEWOOD,C

We are looking forward to a fun day.


----------

